# real hunger



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

In the first few months of pregnancy I was always hungry and had to eat then and there. Just recently I have been feeling the same real hunger - its not a nice feeling its grumbling tummy and need for food. Is this normal? I try and have a healthy diet - don't always succeed.I am 33 weeks pregnant.
0604


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

this is normal, just try and make your snacks healthy!!

Jan


----------

